# Chieftain



## Mrfrench02 (Feb 13, 2020)

Are there any members on here that have a similar 2000 model chieftain as they appear to be few and far between and would love to meet up and compare etc??


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm guessing that's a no then?!

You'll just have to mix with the Indians then!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Very good Jean


----------

